# Spotting/Bleeding on and off since 5dp3dt



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't posted on here since my last ICSI in August 07 now I am on my 2ww after a FET. I had my transfer (2 3 day embryos) on the 7th of November and had brown mucus (sorry TMI) discharge for the whole day sometimes only when I wipe and sometimes barely makes a spot on pantiliner. 5 days later I had the exact same brown discharge which continued for 3 days before turning into brownish red for an hour then back to brown. Since then I have had brown discharge every day with occasional brownish red total of 6 days so far.

I am still 4 days from test date but not too hopeful. It is no where near proper AF or even a light AF its just spotting of different colours mostly brown. It doesn't fit the criteria of implantation could it be early pregnancy bleeding? If so, wouldn't it show positive if I test now? As I have said I am not holding out much hope but just want to get it over with.

Thanks.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

How are things now... its difficult to tell could be   but it seems early .

Keep us posted - I hope all is well  

Hugs and  good luck

Yoda xx


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello thanks for the reply. Still spotting, its been 8 days now since 5dpt. Definately not AF just tiny spots and when I wipe only mostly brown and sometimes reddish brown. Never happened before. Oh well... testing on Wednesday I guess I won't know whats going on until then. I have no other symptoms except mild cramping.

Thanks again


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Wishing you all the best for testing.

Lots of ladies on here have spotting throughout 2ww and unfortunately you cant read anything into it (could be implantation going on for instance, irritation from the treatment, anything!!)

Hope this is the sign of a sticky one!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

just wanted to wish you luck for wednesday   try not to worry too much as EBW1969 said it could be implantation pains or irritation from the treatment

sending lots of       for wed


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

I have just started spotting and test on Thursday. It is very hard to stay positive now, but it's not over 'til the test so trying to keep strong. Wisjing you lots of luck


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks but it seems its all over its bright red fresh blood but still spotting not AF flow. Every month I will get something a little different which would make me think it may have worked. I wish that in a BFN cycle I would just get full blown AF right from the begining. Its better to just be dissappointed than to have hope and then be disappointed.

Still going for blood test Wednesday in order to "officially" end this cycle.

Wish you all the best


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Its me again  

Still no change bleeding bright red but just very small amounts (spotting basically) and for the last few days would always turn to brown by night time. I understand that hormones cause strange things to happen!

Still going for the blood test tomorrow though so I can start over.

Thanks!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

keeping up the positive vibes for you and hoping you get a nice surprise tomorrow.  I know ladies on here who have bled worse than you both before and after their bfps and at least 2 of them are in their 3rd trimester now..x


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

I hope I am one of those soon. My spotting is brown and keeps stopping and starting, getting very noticable then virtually disappearing. What is going on?! Roll on Thursday.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dana ~ any news. Hope it went well for you today   xxx


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

All over for me. Full on AF yesterday and BFN this morning. 
Planning to have frosties inseminated on natural cycle in Feb, so looking forward to Christmas and preparing myself for the next go.
xxx


----------



## Dana74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Really low beta so insignificant in fact, but I was told because I had an FET they need to confirm before calling it a BFN. Not a surprise really but I'm still spotting 11 days now. They want me to have another blood test on Sunday and to continue with the progesterone. 

I am absolutely convinced its over though but strange thing is that I am not that upset. Not half as much as I was with the BFN from my last (1st) ICSI cycle.

Thanks for asking will keep you updated.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Big hugs EJAY      thinking of you x

Dana ~ Sorry your in limbo   hope you get your answer soon and you can move on x I hope it's a positive xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

EJAY I have already pmd you as you know and you are welcome.

Dana...sorry you are in limbo hon.  Hope you get your answers soon


----------

